
Hong Kong protester role-playing game suspended from Google Play Store - RachelF
https://www.hongkongfp.com/2019/10/10/revolution-times-hong-kong-protester-role-playing-game-suspended-google-play-store/
======
song
The app is now available to install from the developers twitter account
[https://twitter.com/of_yarns](https://twitter.com/of_yarns)

There's a link to the apk stored on S3.

I've been playing it a bit, it's an interesting games with a lot of thoughts
by the author on branching the story based on your actions.

